# Подскажите хорошего мануального терапевта в Уфе



## станислав б (17 Май 2016)

У меня проблемы с шейным отделом позвоночника, протрузии, грыжа, остеофиты. как следствие головные боли, ухудшилось зрение, писк, шум в голове особенно в горизонтальном положении после сна, по всей шее при поворотах, наклонах сильный хруст. Обращался в ряд клиник, но ни кто реально мне не помог.


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2016)

*станислав б*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

